# Running after years of injury...



## Dennhop (May 30, 2017)

Anyone else start running after years of not due to an injury?  Tore two ligaments in 2011 in my left ankle.  Surgery fixed that, but had major issues with the location of the talus in regards to the tibula.  Basically, it felt like when I would try to pull my foot up or impacted on the foot, it was bone on bone contact.  Due to this, I compensated with my right leg for years since.  This caused tendonitis in my right knee, resulting last year with a partial quad tendon tear at the top of the patella.  Within the past month or two I just recently began trying to run again.  It's been slow going, and I'm trying to limit myself to not overdoing it right out the gate, which is extremely difficult due to old habits.  Anyone else have advice, especially anyone whose had to come back to running after old injuries?


----------



## StCEMT (May 30, 2017)

Have you thought about swimming?


----------



## Dennhop (May 30, 2017)

On our budget, even the YMCA is out of our cost range, and no other access to pools


----------



## ParkMedic (May 30, 2017)

You shoul start off by walking.  Then mix walking and running  Walk 5 min  and then run 5.  Avoid sidewalks and pavement.  Hit trails instead.  Crosstrain.  Cycling and weight lifting.  Always stretch  Remember, slow and steady.  Don't overdo it.


----------



## Emily Starton (Dec 4, 2017)

One of the athletes in my gym also had a similar injury. He is doing strength training through Olympic weightlifting and slowly building up running. Although, he prefers running on a trail which according to him makes him stronger. Actually, his mantra is "listen to your body." You may want to also try that mantra.


----------

